# My issue with neighbors rooster



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Well neighbor has been saying he didn't want the chickens he got last year, His wife was attacked badly by the daddy rooster, and the one hen was all they had left for hens. Well the son has just up and ticked me off, after me driving him away over 40 times just today. Ricky has offered my son $10 to shoot all of them.

So today I found someone to come and get them. They got the dad, and the hen. The dad is the one that so many complaints have been done on lately about him attacking people up and down the road. I myself was cussed out by the postal worker. However Sonjay came out and cussed us out so we didn't get the other son rooster. But we did get rid of the issue rooster (Man fighter), and the hen.

So over the next week I will be filming every single day when I see the rooster bothering my hens and I will end up taking Sonjay and Ricky to court because I have had enough. If she doesn't want them, and doesn't take care for them then why not let it go??? Well she will find out when I get them for the stress that me and my chickens are going through daily. I am so ticked off with her, we were so close to catching the son, that I call Pita. But nope she decided all of a sudden she wants to keep them. Well now she will find out when I take her to court about the son.

Enough is enough. I wont tolerate him flying over my fence any more.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> Well neighbor has been saying he didn't want the chickens he got last year, His wife was attacked badly by the daddy rooster, and the one hen was all they had left for hens. Well the son has just up and ticked me off, after me driving him away over 40 times just today. Ricky has offered my son $10 to shoot all of them.
> 
> So today I found someone to come and get them. They got the dad, and the hen. The dad is the one that so many complaints have been done on lately about him attacking people up and down the road. I myself was cussed out by the postal worker. However Sonjay came out and cussed us out so we didn't get the other son rooster. But we did get rid of the issue rooster (Man fighter), and the hen.
> 
> ...


put nice treats in your coop for all the chickens

once you get the bad roo in there shut the door

when your ready make up a nice tasty chicken dish for you to enjoy


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> put nice treats in your coop for all the chickens
> 
> once you get the bad roo in there shut the door
> 
> when your ready make up a nice tasty chicken dish for you to enjoy


Hubby will do it if I don't. However after her being like that. I am thinking seeing her in a court room would be the best thing possible. Maybe it would teach her a lesson. Even though a chicken dinner also would be awesome.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> Hubby will do it if I don't. However after her being like that. I am thinking seeing her in a court room would be the best thing possible. Maybe it would teach her a lesson. Even though a chicken dinner also would be awesome.


sounds like you have 2 possible ways to win : )))


----------



## Afdude88 (May 13, 2014)

Do what you think is necessary but do remember that this is a public forum and watch what you say. The neighbor could possibly something you said online and use it against you. Good luck though and I hope it is resolved soon.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Afdude88 said:


> Do what you think is necessary but do remember that this is a public forum and watch what you say. The neighbor could possibly something you said online and use it against you. Good luck though and I hope it is resolved soon.


They don't even have a phone. Never the less a computer and internet.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> sounds like you have 2 possible ways to win : )))


Barely 7am here and my daughter had to drive him across the road 4 times already. Yeah I am so thinking that getting it on film might work. I messed up my back late yesterday evening trying to catch him here in the yard, this is just ticking me off, and once again he flew back over the fence.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Have you knocked on their door and told them to keep the rooster out of your yard or legal action would follow suit?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

hildar said:


> Hubby will do it if I don't. However after her being like that. I am thinking seeing her in a court room would be the best thing possible. Maybe it would teach her a lesson. Even though a chicken dinner also would be awesome.


A chicken dinner is good for the soul. A court battle is just more unnecessary stress for you.

I say, off with his head!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

LittleWings said:


> A chicken dinner is good for the soul. A court battle is just more unnecessary stress for you.
> 
> I say, off with his head!


put his narrow butt on the BBQ


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Have you knocked on their door and told them to keep the rooster out of your yard or legal action would follow suit?


Yep told them that now for the past 6 months. She said she didn't want them and Ricky didn't want them even offered my son cash to shoot them. However my son is not using the big riffle for any chicken. So last night she came outside, and called my son over. Told him to get up with the man that got the other 2 and he needs to come get the last rooster, because she doesn't want him  Sonjay is about as crazy as can be. I can't imagine him coming over here now for just 1 rooster.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> put his narrow butt on the BBQ


That is where he will end up if he gets over the fence one more time. Hubby tried to catch him last night in the yard, and the stupid rooster flew over his face and right out of our yard. However my husbands face is scratched up from him, and he is not happy. Sonjay said last night for us to get the man to come back and get him. Go figure at 8pm she decides to tell me that. Hubby said if he catches him, he is losing his head.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

At least you have the go ahead to enjoy some rooster flesh. 
I'd crack him with a sturdy stick if I couldn't actually get my hands on him safely. Wouldn't be the first time a man fighter had to meet an untimely demise in an ill fashion because someone wasn't risking getting ripped up by him.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

If you can corner them then use a big fishing net. It's hard to catch them but it helps a bit just hold tight while you untangle them. Tie up there legs so they can't get free again then over to the execution site.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Believe me when I catch him he will be losing a head. Enough is enough, and for him to scratch at us like that in my own yard, is way past enough. I am sure he will taste good with the pastry I bought. I was wondering when I would buy the chicken to go with it. Now instead I will have a free chicken to boil up and have with the pastry.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Caught the rooster finally in my yard this morning. Same man is coming later to get it. I can't wait to see it go. I can't wait for some peace and quiet and I know my girls will enjoy it more when he is gone. He flew over the fence this morning and was chasing hens all over my yard.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Good for you. I know you're glad thats over.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Good for you. I know you're glad thats over.


I was so happy when we caught him I felt like dancing. It will be so much easier on all of us. he got to the point to where he would stand outside the fence next to the coop every day when the hens would lay and most started hiding their eggs under the porch so they wouldn't have him stalking them. It as not only annoying but a stress no one needs. My son had to drive him a couple of nights ago because he was trying to roost on the fence right next to the coop. It kept all of my hens going, so we had to drive him away. Now finally everyone can have peace again.


----------

